# Cruel Intentions - BBW, SWG, Imagery



## samster (Jun 7, 2012)

A quick note before the story begin to thank all those (you know who you are!) who have offered feedback as I've written Cruel Intentions.

There are also illustrations in the story which fit into the text with a link.

*Chapter 1*

by Samster

The morning drive into work and Cheryl Riggins was already on her third Marlboro. With the window wound down on her well past its prime Ford Focus and Cheryl was going with the flow of traffic along the interstate. Early summer in the Texas panhandle and it was already eighty five degrees and getting hotter. Cheryl was driving slowly. Another day doing admin work at Texas Banks Burnett office sure didnt motivate Cheryl to put her foot down. If she was five minutes late, what the hell? It wasnt like Cheryl had a career or anything; just a job that was going nowhere real slow.

Taking a long drag of her cigarette Cheryl thought back. It was a common occurrence on her drive into work. Her life hadnt always been shit. Tall and slender with long, long legs and Cheryl had turned heads wherever shed gone. Up until her early forties Cheryl had gotten whatever shed wanted from drooling sugar daddies; fast cars, nice apartments, vacations and nice clothes. Aged fifty and years of smoking, drinking and living the good life had caught up. Now the only guys the once model like diva got attention from were the blue collar types with bald heads and beer bellies. With her crappy administrator salary and maxed out credit cards she couldnt splurge on the array of cosmetic products other women her age enjoyed.

Assholes snarled Cheryl; the comment directed at nobody in particular.

Looking in her rear view mirror Cheryl ground her teeth and frowned. Partly at her own haggard reflection but also at the black Chevy Tahoe that was following a car length behind. It was Shannon Halls and that woman pissed Cheryl off. A fat, useless bimbo whod managed to the get the Relationship Manager job ahead of the scowling Cheryl. A more open minded person might have considered that Shannons chirpy ex cheerleader personality mixed with an ability to get along with her bosses might have led to the promotion. But that wasnt how Cheryl saw things.

A mile or so ahead, on the interchange between the interstate and the four lane into downtown, a tired long distance trucker changed lanes without looking in his mirrors. Alongside a pick-up hauling a trailer full of cattle feed jammed the brakes and swerved. After an effort to hold the truck steady the pick-up slid across into the center lane, collected an SUV and jack knifed. Seconds later and Burnetts main highway interchange was gridlocked as interstate traffic mixed with the morning commute backed up.

Cheryl jammed on the brakes and ground to a halt. She could see the accident up ahead on the raised highway. Nobody was going anywhere. Five minutes passed and she sat listening to hum of free flowing traffic heading west and got hotter and hotter. The air conditioning was long busted in her ten year old Focus and with the sun bright in the electric blue sky the heat was burning down. Cheryl could feel her heavy make-up beginning to run. She looked back at Shannons Tahoe. It was a 2008 model and looked in far better shape than her Focus; the air conditioning would be working for sure. Cheryl debated asking Shannon if she could sit with her until the traffic got moving. It sure beat sweating her ass off.

As ever with Cheryl convenience won over pride. She opened the drivers door and walked back to Shannons SUV. The surprised blonde MILF buzzed her window down.

Forcing a smile Cheryl looked up at the bloated blonde. So far as Cheryl was concerned Shannon Hall was a perfect example of younger women round Burnett. Shed squandered good genes and natural good looks and gotten fat. Her face had chipmunk cheeks, a double chin and her arms were thick and soft. Her tits were huge  jutting out into a different zip code altogether. True, she didnt smoke like Cheryl, but the way fat Shannon worked through candy, diet coke and milk shakes she was heart attack in the making. _Ill take my Marlboros over fatties milk shakes any damn day 
_
Hi Cheryl said Shannon without enthusiasm looks like were gonna be late.

Some asshole jack knifed a pick-up drawled Cheryl. 

I sure hope hes okay said Shannon, slurping her morning McDonalds milk shake.

Hope the asshole breaks a friggin leg with the shit hes caused.

Well I hope the poor guy isnt hurt.

Cheryl glared; Shannon pissed her off. She put on her Miss Perfect performance but deep down Cheryl knew she was a snotty, bitchy cow. Although Shannon was eigghteen years her junior, Cheryl knew the bitchy cheerleader reputation Shannon had from high school. More than once those true colours had been shown to Cheryl at work. Shannon Hall was a two face, back stabbing bitch in the world of Cheryl Riggins. _Id love to see somebody basket toss that heifer now _thought Cheryl to herself.

You know how many calories they put in a McDonalds milk shake? said Cheryl, her eyes on blondies drink. 

Shannon didnt like skinny women like Cheryl talking to her about calories. The former cheerleader knew just how much excess weight she was carrying. But with a husband who loved her porked up Shannon had long since given up on dieting and indulged her sweet tooth. 

Cheryl sugar snapped Shannon I dont give a hoot.

Well ya should 

Are you gonna get back in your car? asked an irritated Shannon.

The air cons busted. I figured Id sit with you while the cops clear up the road.

Well Cheryl sugar said Shannon with a sickly sweet smile you can go fuck yourself!

At that Shannon buzzed the window back up and put the windscreen washers on max. A furious looking Cheryl was blasted by windscreen washer before giving Shannon the finger and storming back to her car. Shannon sat slurping her milk shake and smiled. As the years rolled by the thirty six year old mom of two had softened from her high school super bitch years. She liked to get on with people, had a silly sense of humour and loved her family. But she still had a mean streak; Cheryl Riggins had crossed the line many times and was fair game in Shannon Halls universe.

With a look to the traffic mess ahead on the raised highway she reached for her i-phone and keyed her boss, Susan Richardson, into speed dial.

Hi Shannon said Susan are you stuck in that tailback on the interstate?

Sure am Suzie sugar.

Youre not the only one. Send me a text when youre moving.

You betcha.

Replacing the i-phone Shannon waited. She checked her make-up in the rear view mirror, finished her milkshake, updated her Facebook page to stuck in traffic but strawberry milkshakes awsum and watched the world go by. A car length ahead and Cheryl Riggins was brooding about Shannon Hall, her crappy job, losing her looks and the asshole who crashed his truck.

*ILLUSTRATION:*

http://fav.me/d52q0f1

Sitting inside her office near the bank's entrance, Susan Richardson, Vice President and General Manager of the Bank of Texas in Burnett, heard Shannon before she actually saw her wiggle/waddle her way from the parking lot toward the bank lobby. The panting breath, the rapid click a clack of too high heels on the asphalt, Susan knew the sound well, the tap dancer without an ear for music. Susan walked from her office toward the glass door entrance to see whom she expected - and hoped. She had just arrived on the inside of the glass door when she heard "Oh, shit!" as Shannon dropped the napkin from around the McDonalds' cup. 

Normally the blonde would have let the wind carry the napkin away but Shannon noticed Susan in the lobby, and gave a weak smile, and then stopped, paused, and after an apparently embarrassed hesitation, decided that she had better pick the napkin up before her boss's eyes.

As Shannon bent toward the uneven level of the parking lot with the slowness and deliberation shown by the crane operator, Susan saw the generous vanilla rolls formerly hermetically sealed in their tight pink jacket container now spill out and sag over the constricting pink skirt in all directions. Shannon's white shirt tugged itself up as she made quick wrenching attempts to extend her body and seize the napkin. The too tight skirt almost popping in two with each lunge. Susan stared as Shannon bent over repeatedly, her face growing red with the effort of stretching, her back not nearly as horizontal as a leaner, fitter woman's back would allow.

Although Shannon's repeated sudden bows to the ground to seize the napkin - remained fruitless - Susan remained patient as Shannon finally sank to one knee, grasped the elusive napkin, gave a slight sheepish smile toward Susan, and then pushed off the ground with one hand to regain her balance as she made her ungainly effort to stand. Wiping her grimy hand with the napkin, Shannon gave Susan a weak smile as she puffed her way toward and through the lobby door. Susan exchanged a broader one as Shannon approached.

Hi Suzie said Shannon breathlessly as she stepped into reception sooooooooo sorry Im late but

Dont worry about it said Susan just head on through.

Sure thing.

Theres Krispy Kreme in the break room said Susan.

Awesome!!

Oh one thing Shannon.

Yes?

I dont suppose you saw Cheryl on the way in?

A smile curled on Shannons lips. 

Yeah, she was likeummmthe car in front on me.

But you got here before her? asked Susan.

I guess.

So what happened to Cheryl?

The truth was Cheryl had stopped at the Shell station just off Main Street. An hour stuck in gridlocked traffic and her tank was almost empty. Running out of gas on a hot summer morning wasnt smart. But Shannon couldnt resist a bitchy twist of the knife.

She called in at Starbucks.

Seriously?

Yeah, I figured she was buyin for the office or somethin. But I guess not?

Indeed. Well get to it and Ill wait for Cheryl.

Awesome.

In her late forties Susan considered Shannon part of a younger generation who had got fat shamelessly. Even weighing in at lord knows what the blonde was wearing tight fitting, plus sized designer clothes, blinged up jewellery, perfectly applied make-up, salon styled hair and heels. Did the woman realise she was looking more like Miss Piggy than Miss USA? A very sexy Miss Piggy but a piggy all the same.

Shannon was far from the only fat employee at Texas Bank. Indeed, the layout of the old 1930s downtown office had been adjusted to accommodate the bulk of the staff and customers. Apparently it was against company policy to make a fattie like Shannon take the stairs rather than the elevator. The elevator itself had even been upgraded to get more than three porkers in at once. At one level is pissed Susan off; at another she found Shannon Hall and her kind devastatingly sexy.

Another five minutes passed before Cheryls aging Focus arrived at office. Susan waited for the well past her prime former head turner to arrive. Her make-up had run down her face and she had the appearance of a sweaty train wreck. She fixed the Vice President with a forced smile. It seemed Cheryl Riggins didnt smile easily.

My office, NOW! snapped Susan.

Cheryl followed on. She passed Shannon who was making her way from the break room, after indulging in the Krispy Kreme donuts, to her desk. Shannon flashed a smug smile and licked a chunk of sugar icing from her lips. Nervously Cheryl followed on to Susan McMichaels office. Normally she was a laid back and calm boss. Today she looked pissed. Seconds later Susan closed the door behind her.

You didnt call in to explain your lateness.

There was a damn wreck on the friggin interstate.

Yeah, and everybody else called in.

My cell was out of batteries.

You look like hell. Now I dont ask for Miss USA style beauties to work admin but you have to look professional.

My air con was busted protested Cheryl.

And its been reported you called into Starbucks on the way in!!!!

I cant afford friggin Starbucks on the crappy salary you pay snapped Cheryl.

Im sending you home today without pay. You look terrible, your attitude stinks and Im not standing for it. We have standards here and I expect you to work to them!

Hell, you do that and I aint comin back.

Thats something thats up to you but Im completely indifferent. Now get out and go home.

Ive got twenty years employment here, ya cant just fire me.

Im not firing you snarled Susan Im sending you home. Now go!!!

For a few moments Cheryl stood stunned before turning on her heels and storming out. Out in the heat of the lot her eyes narrowed as she stopped next to Shannons Tahoe. She wanted to key the SUV and smash its wing mirrors off. But she knew there was a security camera in the lot and that would get her into more trouble. She knew whod made up the Starbucks story; that fat, bitchy bimbo Shannon Hall. Well Cheryl Riggins wasnt anybodys fool and she planned to get her revenge. Quite how she didnt yet know but she would work it out.


With the working day rolling on Shannon Hall was parked at her desk. Her job as Relationship Manager was to look after the offices business and higher value clients. When they arrived in the branch they didnt stand in line and wait for the clerks, rather they went straight to Shannons desk for immediate service. Shannons job was then to make sure they were kept sweet and sell any other products like loans, overdrafts and the like. It was a million miles from the weather girl job shed dreamed of but it paid okay, had good benefits and was far from demanding. Across from her the banks other Relationship Manager, Chris Nash, looked up from his computer screen and said:

I heard Cheryl Riggins from admin got sent home today?

Yeah, dumb ass called at Starbucks after that wreck on the interstate. She was like half an hour late an she called into friggin Starbucks.

Now thats dumb chucked Chris.

Thats Cheryl laughed Shannon.

Ya gotta wonder.

Totally, if ya ask me Susan should fire her ass

The conversation was broken as a couple in their early sixties approached. At the lead was a rake thin rancher named George Holland; his eyes glued to Shannons over inflated breasts. A step behind was his wife, Betty, her eyes following her husbands to the fat bank bimbos breasts.

Hi there George, how can I help ya today? chirped Shannon in her sweetest, kiss ass voice.

Im lookin to sort me some finance for a Cadillac car.

Awesome! Which one? Id totally love an Escalade!!!

Coupe DeVille for my son Jake, hes heading off to Texas Tech next month.

RockinIm sure Jakes gonna love it. You sit down an well getcha a loan sorted said Shannon can I fix ya both a drink?

Coffee said George black, strong and no sugar. Opposite way to how I like my women.

Coffee with milk said Betty, choosing to ignore her husbands comment.

Shannon glanced over to Chris hoping hed fix the drink. Conveniently he was focused back on his screen. The Hollands were sat waiting. Keeping her smile Shannon rose from her chair, tugged her skirt back down and said:

Ill fix it up for ya.

With that she began her wiggle waddle across the banks foyer. From behind she heard Betty Holland say quietly:

Are they fattening that girl up for the County Fair?

I dont know Betty but shes got one helluva rack.

Shush George!

Her face flushed red Shannon pretended not to hear. All through high school, college and into her twenties shed been a hottie. The weight had built up gradually over those years  taking giants leaps when each of her three kids was born. In her middle thirties and the blonde MILF had ballooned. In her head Shannon Hall was still a babe so she pushed Betty Hollands comments out of her head. _The old cows just jealous cos George cant take his eyes of my tits _thought Shannon.

Inside the break room Susan Richardson was fixing herself a green tea when Shannon arrived. All morning the petite vice president hadnt been able to get the vision of bloated Shannon trying to pick up the napkin. It was driving her crazy! Now the blonde herself had waddled in.

Hi Shannon, hows it going? said Susan.

Awesome! Ive got George Holland in sorting a car loan out so its cool.

Great

Pausing Susan looked at the pack of Krispy Kremes. Human psychology and there was one ring donut remaining. Nobody wanted to eat the last one so it had sat uneaten for hours. Susan had an idea.

Do you want the last donut? asked Susan.

UmmmIve already had likeummmmthree replied Shannon, her big brown eyes on the final treat.

Itll do you good. Open wide.

Slightly confused Shannon did as she was told. Surely Susan Richardson wasnt going to feed her the donut? Not that Shannon was complaining. She loved Krispy Kreme. Sure enough Susan popped the donut between blondies glossy lips. Shannon took a bite.

Ummmshe mumbled with a mouthful.

Susan pushed the rest of the donut between blondies lips.

I wish I could eat like you said Susan with a wink and a pat to Shannons hefty middle.

Im (munch) trying to (much) diet (gulp) said Shannon, her mouth full.

Running a finger round the greedy blondes fat cheeks and double chin Susan said:

Maybe youve put on a few pounds over the years. Ive a fantastic personal trainer if you want me to pass on her details?

Ummmm

Still gulping down the donut Shannon couldnt answer. She watched her bosss tight, compact little butt as she walked out of the break room. Pausing by the door Susan flashed her smile and left. Shannon kept eating the sugary treat. The fattened up babe felt a sexual rush run through her. That had been hot. Just the touch and the flirty smile of Susan Richardson was warming Shannon up. _ Oh Gawd what friggin wrong with me? Why am I so friggin horny? Did Susan Richardson just call me fat? Shit, Im sooo fuckin fat_


Late that evening Shannon lay awake in bed. Across from her Brett, her husband, was snoring. An ex college football lineman he was a big guy. Both round the muscles and now in his mid thirties with an overblown ball gut. Back in his football days hed been more muscle than gut; now he combined both in equal measure. Around Brett there was no concept of dieting. He lifted big and ate big. Shannon credited that attitude with her own weight gain. She was embarrassed to admit theyd bought a new bed to accommodate their combined weight. 

Brett and his snoring wasnt the reason for her sleepless night. Shannon had her mind fixed on Susan Richardson and their little encounter in the break room. In reality nothing had happened but it was somehow so sexy. Despite herself Shannon was getting a crush on her boss. Over the years shed had crushes on men other than her husband. Once or twice when she was thinner shed strayed. But shed never felt that way about another girlnot since Christi Kirkland on the college cheer team or Crystal Cunningham on the softball team or

Oh Gawd moaned Shannon to herself. She had another girl on girl crush coming on. Absently she ran her right hand under the sheets, pulling up the oversized football jersey she wore for bed and ran a finger round her moist pussy. _Shannon bit her lip. Susan Richardson was so hot!_


----------



## Richard1955 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for posting it! A wonderful mix of characters - lots of suspense, wonderful writing!


----------



## TheOwl (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice start and looking forward to more of this.


----------



## samster (Jun 10, 2012)

*Chapter 2*

Early morning and Susan Richardson drove her brand new, white with racing stripes Ford Mustang GT Premium along the interstate. In her late forties, with teenage kids who had either left home or had cars of their own she’d traded in her SUV and treated herself to the V8 muscle car she’d always dreamed of owning. It was big, brash and not 100% appropriate for a vice president of a small town bank but Susan figured she had to live a little before she died. In fact that was an approach she was beginning to apply to the rest of her life. She’d had a little botox, her teeth whitened and her hair greying hair dyed red. Maybe it was a mid-life crisis but Susan didn’t care &#8211; it was fun! Doing those little things she’d never dared to do like feeding Shannon Hall that last Krispy Kreme in the break room. That had been electric.

Years married; with kids and being part of the “professional” social circle in a small Texas town and Susan had never dared admit to anyone that she loved women more than men. It was a secret she’d carried around for years. Even more kinky she liked her women fat. But now with plenty of money, her kids leaving home, it was time to experiment…discreetly. Her mind settled on Shannon. The younger woman was the hottest fattie Susan knew; and there were plenty in Burnett, Texas. She also liked what she knew about the rest of Shannon’s life &#8211; a husband, three kids, mortgage, car loans and several thousand dollars on credit cards. Susan had found all this out with a quick credit search. The blonde MILF had a lot to lose and needed her job. Susan, as vice president at Texas Bank, had some power over her. She could quite safely, and discreetly, experiment on Shannon Hall.

Tapping her fingers on the steering wheel Susan considered her next move. Sexy Shannon had reacted well to the donut. What was the next little move to make? Small steps seemed to be the smartest move. Susan thought about her options as she pulled off the interstate and onto the four lane highway into downtown. That early in the morning and the roads were quiet. Pulling to a stop in the Texas Bank parking lot she fished out her Blackberry. Looking up Shannon Hall she keyed in the SMS option and typed:

&#8216;Hey Shannon how r u? Am I crazy but I couldn’t stop thinking about that Krispy Kreme last night!?! xx’

Nervously Susan pressed send, turned off the car engine and stepped out. The text was reckless but she figured it was worth the chance. Years of sexual frustration and Susan needed some sort of release. With a jump in her step she opened the doors to the bank and went through the security procedures. Next up she had a meeting with her deputy manager, Tameron Carter, then she could check to see if Shannon texted back.

_“I could feed sexy Shannon Krispy Kreme’s until she burst…”_ thought Susan.

Shannon didn’t read the text until she’d dropped her three kids off at school and was pulling into the McDonalds drive thru. It made her head spin. She read and re-read it twice. It was the first text she’d ever received from Susan Richardson. After a sleepless night fixating on her boss Shannon could hardly believe it. Susan was thinking about her too! Or was she thinking about Krispy Kreme? If she was thinking about Krispy Kreme why had she put kisses on the text? Completely confused Shannon ordered her morning milkshake and wondered what the hell to do. 

Still puzzling over a response to the text she pulled her SUV into the Exxon gas station just across from the McDonalds. There was a time when her husband made sure her ride had a full tank. Ten years of marriage and he seemed less intent on pleasing her. Result was Shannon had learned to check her tank. Stopping at pump three she stepped down, swiped her Mastercard through the machine, pushed &#8216;gasoline’ and began filling the Tahoe’s massive tank. Her head was still spinning. Resting her butt on the side of the SUV she checked her reflection out in the windows of the gas station convenience store. The former cheerleader had to concede she was fat. Hot but fat &#8211; like lots of her friends. She was even fatter without the Spanx she wore to fit into her sexy work outfits. 

Her mind wandering she thought about her life. She had her nice little house on the edge of Burnett, loved her kids and had a decent job. It got boring at times but Shannon was happy enough. Her husband Brett made okay money working on the wind turbines that were popping up all over the midwest. That meant he spent some nights away from home but that was okay with Shannon. Ten years of marriage and some of the spark was gone; no fighting or feuding or problems &#8211; just no excitement. Besides, with Brett and Shannon’s combined weight sex was becoming an exercise in logistics. _ “Susan wouldn’t be like that, she’s got such a tiny, hot little body…”_ thought Shannon _“an’ there’s no way in hell I’m gonna get Brett to lose weight an’ that gut he’s grown is like sooooo huge...”_

With the tank finally filled Shannon hauled herself up into the driver’s seat, pulled out of the Exxon station and onto the interstate. Fishing out her i-phone Shannon re-read the text. She typed in:

“I had no sleep2…hubby snoring and thinking of kispy kreme! lol x”

Back at Texas Bank, Shannon’s text landed on Susan’s Blackberry the moment her name was brought up in her meeting with Tameron. In the bank’s main meeting room Susan was seated directly opposite her second in command; Tameron Carter. Tameron was a head turner. Twenty seven years old, tall, slender with muscle tone the chocolate coloured beauty had an imposing presence. Everything about her was picture perfect. She was a young woman on the management fast track and considered the Burnett branch as a stepping stone on the way to a glittering corporate career with Texas Bank. Tameron had her piercing eyes set on far grander thing than Susan’s regional vice president job. She was aiming for the very top.

“I was appalled by Shannon’s response to that rancher’s racist remark. As a professional, African American woman I shouldn’t have to listen to that” said Tameron.

“Shannon can hardly control what her customers say, can she?” countered Susan.

“She smiled at the comment and fixed the guy up a coffee.”

Forcing a smile Susan listened. She was getting irritated by Tameron Carter. The woman had a focus and drive that was admirable but took everything far too seriously. Susan would be glad when Tameron finally got her next promotion and got moved out of Burnett. Every month Susan wrote her a glowing report in the hope it would happen soon. 

“Shannon dealt with that as best she could.”

“I think it was inappropriate and she should be instructed to refresh herself on the staff guidelines in relation to diversity.”

“Shannon’s worked here for ten years and never been a problem. I’ll have a quiet word with her over lunch about it and that’s as far as we’re pushing the issue.”

“Okay” said Tameron, grudgingly.

“Onto Cheryl Riggins” said Susan “as you know I suspended her without pay for a day after she was late. Again. We need to put some work in here to get her back as part of the team.”

“I’d fire her ass” said Tameron.

Susan rolled her eyes and sighed; Tameron Carter really didn’t get what running a small town bank was about. It was about building links with the community. Not hiring and firing people. Everybody knew Cheryl Riggins was a disaster zone but firing her ass would be very public. Half the men over the age of forty had slept with Cheryl at some point and presumably some had fond memories. She was a loser but a well-known loser. Throwing Cheryl Riggins under the bus would be bad for business. In Burnett word always got around.

“Your job is to work with her and turn her into a success” chirped Susan.

“But…”

“No &#8216;but’s’ Tameron” replied Susan as she rose from her chair “this is community banking, not Wall Street. You need to learn how to make friends with our customers and work with the staff. I want you to agree a staff development plan with Cheryl and send me a copy.”

With fire in her eyes Tameron watched Susan leave the meeting room. For a vice president the older woman lacked drive, focus and ruthlessness. Really she was no better than any of the other airheads that made up the Burnett staff. The year working in go nowhere Burnett was pissing the super ambitious career girl off. It was part of her career development plan at Texas Bank and she was half way through it. So far it had been the slowest year of her life. Surrounded by moron’s she was going crazy. Tameron couldn’t wait for her sentence to be up and a return to head office in Dallas. 


After the meeting Tameron headed down to her office on the ground floor. Texas Bank’s Burnett branch was on two floors &#8211; the ground floor being for customers and the employees who served them with the second floor for regional management. It caused Tameron great annoyance that she was down with the rank and file. Stepping gracefully down the stairs (the super fit beauty never took the elevator) she surveyed the action. Her eyes locked in on Shannon Hall. The fat bimbo was stood talking with another chunky local woman. Tameron didn’t know the women &#8211; not an employee but judging by her outfit she worked in one of the downtown offices. _“The women in this crappy little town are either fat or haggard looking…”_ thought Tameron.

*ILLUSTRATION:*

http://fav.me/d532sn1

She shot Shannon an evil look. The blonde was too engrossed in her conversation to notice Tameron. Resisting the temptation to cut in Tameron continued to make her way toward the administration office. She needed to kick Cheryl Riggins scrawny butt. Tameron wasn’t going to screw around with a staff development program; she was going to pull the errant employee into line. 

“Cheryl, my office. _*Now!!*_” said Tameron.

Looking up from her computer Cheryl was ready for that. She knew a meeting was coming up and Cheryl, ever the survivor, was prepared. Much as she hated her job Cheryl knew it was the best deal she was going to get so she had to cling on to it. Aged fifty one, losing her looks and there were no decent job options for Cheryl Riggins. Fortunately she’d paid for her gas the previous day with her bank card. Looking it up the system she could prove the time and date when she bought the gas. That in turn meant she could prove Shannon Hall had lied about her calling in at Starbucks. No way was Cheryl going down.

She followed Tameron into her office and sat down opposite the young manager. Feeling a pang of jealousy Cheryl reflected the black beauty had the kind of body she’d lost years ago. Cheryl had a feeling that Tameron Carter would do far more with it than she ever had.

“Give me a good reason why I shouldn’t fire your ass?” said Tameron.

“Cos that Starbucks story is pure bullshit. I was in that interstate crash and I had to stop for gas on the way in. If I hadn’t don’t that I’d have been even more fuckin’ late!”

“Don’t swear around me” countered Tameron “you calling into Starbuck was reported by a trusted member of our team.”

“I’m sorry Miss Hoity Toity, I just figured a girl coming from where you come from in Dallas would have heard a few cuss words. Or is it a country thing?”

Tameron brushed a strand of glowing, jet black hair over her shoulder. She wasn’t going to be pushed around by some over the hill redneck. This bitch was going to be brought into line.

“Prove it.”

“I was hopin’ you’d say that” cackled Cheryl.

Emphatically Cheryl slammed down the print out that proved she’d been paying for gas at the Shell stations in the small time window. It was conclusive. Unless Cheryl’s battered Focus could navigate the streets of Burnett like an IndyCar it was impossible she pumped gas and went to Starbucks. Running her tongue between her crystal white teeth Tameron worked on a response. She hated backing down. As it was Cheryl, never a woman to keep quiet, chipped in:

“That fat back stabbin’ bitch Shannon Hall was stirrin’ the shit!”

That got Tameron interested.

“What’s Shannon got to do with this?”

“I know she told Richardson about this! Me an’ Shannon ain’t never got on and she’s like some stuck up high school cheerleader suckin’ up to Richardson. Now what you gonna do to her?”

Tameron didn’t respond. She didn’t know for sure who’d told Susan Richardson about the Starbucks trip. Maybe she could find out? There was no doubt that Cheryl Riggins had been pumping gas not buying a latte. After the George Holland incident Tameron was gunning for an opportunity to take a shot at Shannon Hall. 

“Okay, you can leave now.”

“You’re gonna do nothin’?”

“I’ll look into it.”

Resting back in her chair Tameron watched Cheryl leave. It was time to book another meeting with Susan. Or should she act independently? Tameron was an independent kind of person and she didn’t rate Susan Richardson. She was about to make her first major career mistake.


Lunchtime and Shannon was stood with her younger sister, Crystal, at the McDonalds counter. After a morning receiving and sending texts with Susan Richardson her blonde head was truly spinning. She couldn’t work out whether Susan was being friends or maybe wanted more? That thought was exciting for Shannon. She’d watched Susan around the bank that morning. It may have been her imagination but Shannon swore her bosses skirt suit was tighter tailored than usual, her skirt was a little shorter and her heels a little taller. Susan had flashed her a flirty little smile each time she’d passed. It was making Shannon horny as hell.

“Whats buggin’ ya enough to buy me lunch?” asked Crystal.

“Shush, we’ll talk about it when we get sat down. What do ya want?”

“Seeing as you buying I’ll have a Big Mac meal, apple pie and one of those McFlurry dooda’ and a chocolate shake.”

“Okay” chirped Shannon.

Turning to the skinny youth behind the counter she said:

“Two of what Crystal said.”

“Ummm…like…who’s Crystal?” asked the youth.

Shannon pointed at her sister. 

“I didn’t hear what she said.”

“Oh…ummmm…Crystal sugar, what did ya want?”

“Sex baby!”

Confused and embarrassed the youth behind the McDonalds counter listened as the two fat chicks laughed through ordering their meal. They were like two college girls; just older and fatter. A lot fatter. One was bursting out of her office suit and the other was wearing a crop top with a belly bulging out. Kinda hot but fat.

Balancing their trays of fast food the two sisters chose a table. With Crystal at 220lbs and Shannon busting the scales at 240lbs they avoided booths. It was getting to be a squeeze for the two blondes. Getting fat was a family thing. All the family women had picture perfect faces and bombshell curves through their teens and early twenties that gradually turned to fat into their thirties. It was the way for Shannon, Crystal their mom and cousins. A balanced observer might have thought the love of fast food was playing every bit as much a part as genetics. Neither Shannon nor Crystal were deep thinkers and took big bites into their Big Mac’s.

Eventually Shannon fished her i-phone out, placed it on the table and took a gulp of burger. 

“Check these texts out.”

Taking the phone Crystal read the flirty texts that had fired back and forth between Shannon and Susan through the morning. 

“Oh my God!!!!” squealed Crystal loudly “this’ freakin’ awesome!!!”

“Don’t talk about it to Brett or anyone” said Shannon, taking a final bite of Big Mac.

“You think she’s cute?” asked Crystal.

“Yeah but she’s my friggin’ boss and I don’t know what to do!”

Her own Big Mac finished Crystal acted surprisingly quickly and typed in &#8216;Ur soooo hot Suzie xxx’. The she pressed send. Her mouth full of fries Shannon gasped.

“What the hell do you just do?”

“Nothing.”

Grabbing the phone Shannon read the text and her eyes bulged. She gulped down her fries and gasped. After taking a long slurp of Diet Coke Shannon exclaimed:

“What the hell do I do now?”

“Just waited big sis” laughed Crystal.

“But she’s my friggin’ boss, what if she’s pissed or something?”

“I dunno.”

Shannon smiled weakly and moved onto her apple pie. Deep down she was grateful Crystal had moved things along. All morning she’d been trying to work out what to say or text to Susan. The fact she needed her job, and was married with kids, held her back from saying what she wanted. But Crystal had no such inhibitions. Whilst Shannon had her cookie cutter life Crystal worked as bar manager at Hank’s Bar & Grill and had no such inhibitions. She just shot from the hip.


Susan was driving back from a lunchtime meeting in Amarillo when she read the text. Hitting the brakes she pulled to a stop alongside the highway and re-read and re-read Shannon’s text. Blondie thought she was hot! That sent a deep rush through Susan. Her plan was moving quickly; almost frighteningly so. Married herself and Susan was playing with fire. Her husband, John, was an engineer with Halliburton working oil fields around the world. He made good money but was away from home close on half the year. That meant many lonely nights alone in her big house. Her hands shaking slightly Susan keyed in:

&#8216;Ur smokin’ hot too! U wanna meet for dinner after work? xxx’

Without giving herself time to change her mind Susan pressed send. Then she gunned the gas and accelerated back out onto the highway. The powerful V8 growled and in seconds she was up to 75mph. Susan found the muscle cars vast power almost sexual. Around her the empty, flat landscape of the panhandle blasted past. Susan’s heart flipped a beat when Shannon’s reply landed. Susan grabbed her Blackberry and read:

&#8216;Awsum!!!! Chilis at 7? xxx”

Susan keyed in:

“See you there! Xxx”

Another ten miles rolled past before Burnett popped up on the horizon with its collection of fast food outlets, gas stations and motels. It was the kind of rural town that existed as small oasis’ of neon across America’s vast interior. Slowing down as she entered the city limit Susan stopped at the first red light. Around her was a Holiday Inn Express, Pit Stop travel center, Subway, Dickies Barbecue Pit and McDonalds. It was the first sign of civilization since Amarillo. Her eyes wandered to the McDonalds lot.

“That’s Shannon’s SUV?” she asked herself.

Sure enough Shannon and her sister stepped out of the McDonalds. Susan watched intently, pulling right and stopping on the edge of the McDonalds lot. Her eyes devoured Shannon’s bloated curves. Squeezed into her work suit she was balancing a huge McDonald’s milk shake and a large fries. There was a wobble with each step and her walk was a mix between a Marilyn Monroe wiggle and a waddle necessitated by her thick American thighs. It was a look Susan Richardson found sexy as hell. She could never explain it but Susan loved that porked up, bloated look that so many of the hot chicks round Burnett grew in their thirties. That was why she made sure there was a ready supply of sweet treats around the Burnett branch. 

*ILLUSTRATION:*

http://fav.me/d532ssh

After watching Shannon pull out of the lot Susan took a deep breath and followed on. 7pm couldn't come quick enough.


----------



## Richard1955 (Jun 12, 2012)

The characters are becoming very nicely developed!


----------



## samster (Jun 16, 2012)

*Chapter 3*


Early evening and the sun was going down but it was still baking hot in Burnett, Texas. The small panhandle town had been baking under the bright sun like a pizza in an oven. Even the asphalt absorbed the powerful heat. Pulling her Chevy SUV into the Shop N Go convenience store lot Shannon Hall headed straight for the drive thru lane. Even though her doctor had pointed out she was 100lbs overweight and should get some exercise Shannon preferred the drive thru; especially in hundred degree heat. On the way to her dinner date with Susan she didnt want to get hot and sweaty. With two vehicles ahead Shannon kept the air conditioning rolling and waited.

After dropping her kids off with her mom Shannon hadnt been able to resist a piece of her moms pecan pie. After gulping down a generous slice shed decided she needed some gum to freshen her breath; hence the stop at Shop N Go. Shannon smiled at that. She was making a big effort for dinner with Susan Richardson. Despite the massive effort she made with her appearance fat Shannon had accepted she didnt get the kind of attention she had back in her younger, slimmer days. The only guy whod seriously hit on her over the past year had been the dumb ass who delivered FedEx parcels to Texas Bank. At home she was becoming a sports widow with her husband falling deeply, madly in love with ESPN. Having sexy, rich and professional Susan Richardson show some interest was flattering and it had set off all Shannons repressed girl on girl fantasies. Could Susan really be into her?

Hey, Ill have a pack a Wrigleys spearmint she Shannon as she stopped by the window, hardly looking up.

Sure ya dont want a Snickers bar with that? drawled a familiar voice.

Cheryl? asked Shannon.

Yeah, its me. Just the gum?

How come youre workin here?

Cos Im so friggin rich I had to work two damned jobs. You just want the damned gum?

Ummmmyeah.

Clenching her teeth Cheryl Riggins headed back into the convenience store to find the Wrigleys spearmint gum. With her massive debt and crappy salary shed been forced to take an evening job. It pissed her off serving lazy fat asses like Shannon Hall who couldnt walk around a damned convenience store. It was also humiliating. Whereas once Cheryl had men chasing her all over town now she was reduced to working evenings at the Stop N Go. Eventually she found the gum and returned.

Here snapped Cheryl.

I want a Monster energy drink said Shannon with a smug smile.

Why didnt ya say before?

I dunno.

Pissed off Cheryl went back into the store, grabbed a Monster energy drink from the cooler and handed it to Shannon.

Not that flavour, I wanted the soda one.

Listen fat ass snarled Cheryl I aint runnin around after ya like some damned servant. You want a Monster drink youre takin this one!!!!!

Shannon glanced behind Cheryls shoulder to her manager and raised her eyebrows. Convenience store clerks didnt call customers fat ass. The bald, bland looking man called Terry said:

Cheryl, go get the lady the soda one. You should have asked her what flavour she wanted before you got it. Monster does like five different ones.

Her anger rising Cheryl looked from Shannons smirking face to Terrys equally annoying expression. With her life like a rollercoaster on a permanent down Cheryl desperately wanted to the hurl the can of energy drink at her tormentors. But she swallowed her pride and headed back into the store for the correct drink. Glaring she handed it across. Terry stepped between her and Shannon to take the payment. Fire in her eyes Cheryl watched as Shannon handed over the dollar bills and drove out of the lot.

You ever call one of my customers a fat ass again said Terry Ill fire you!!

But

No buts, never _*EVER*_ piss off one of my customers! 

Slurping her energy drink Shannon drove toward the interstate and Chilis restaurant. There was one interstate exit for Burnett and it served as the towns retail center. A cluster of fast food restaurants, motels and big box retailers served interstate travellers and locals. Chilis was the perfect location to be anonymous. It was a huge chain restaurant and more than half the customers would be passing through on the interstate or stopping the night at the Holiday Inn, Best Western or ValuInn.

In the parking lot Susan sat in her Mustang and waited for her date. She didnt like sitting alone in a restaurant and wanted to make her entrance with Shannon. That way nobody would think them anything more than two girlfriends eating out together. It was no big deal. At least thats what she told herself. Truth was it was a very big deal for Susan; she could feel the sweat on her palms despite the cars air conditioning being on full blast. Her heartbeat quickened as she watched Shannons Tahoe pull into the lot and stop two spaces away from her. She watched the blonde check her make up in the rear view mirror. Moments later her cell phone burst into life.

Hi Shannon said Susan.

Are you inside? asked Shannon.

No Im in the lot just down from you.

Awesome!! Ummmis this kinda a date or what? asked Shannon.

Do you want it to be? asked Susan.

Ummmm

Susan sensed blondies nervousness. It was natural. 

Im two cars down, Im getting out now.

Okay.

Stepping out of her car Susan watched Shannon lower herself down from her black Tahoe. She could feel herself getting hot. Outside work Shannon dressed like her sister Crystal. She had a crop top t-shirt that showed off a bulging belly and a pair of skin tight blue jeans that were packed to bursting. She was wearing a pair of open tow pumps and her jewellery glittered in the neon light of the Chilis lot. Nervously blondie waved and wiggled waddled her way over Susan. The two women hugged.

Hi Suzie.

Whilst Susan inspected blondies curves Shannon made her own lust driven inspection. Susans compact figure was shown off in a simple, form fitting white blouse and a pair of skinny jeans. The kind that Shannon couldnt possibly squeeze her ass into. She had a smile across her perfect face and reached over and planted a kiss on Shannons glossy lips.

Okay, lets go eat.

Awesome.

Walking across the busy restaurant to a corner table Susan checked if there was anybody she knew around. None of the faces were familiar. Placing a hand on blondies exposed middle Susan whispered in her ear:

You look sooooo hot.

Shannon laughed.

I guess ya go for the fuller figure look?

Absolutely replied Susan.

In my head Im a skinny chick laughed Shannon but I know Im not, but I know Ive still got it! Ive gotta know how ya stay so skinny Suzie babe!

Lots of exercise and five workouts a week.

Yucky!!

Sitting down the two ordered their food and small talked. Working together for ten years they knew each other well but it was the first time theyd hung out one on one. Susan had a plan. Over the years shed watched Shannon grow from a sexy, if slightly chunky, college graduate to the full blown porky MILF sat opposite her. It turned her on like crazy. Susan liked nothing more than to watch hot, fat women eat. So shed watched as Shannon ordered a BBQ burger before placing her own huge order of nachos and loaded potato skins to start followed by a double cheeseburger with chicken crispers on the side. It was a monster order and completely out of character for slender Susan. But she had no intention of eating it  fat Shannon was going to do that.

Wow!!! gasped Shannon you gonna eat all that?

I had a real blast at the gym so Im hungry lied Susan.

Her plan took a step forward when Shannon said:

I gotta go to the little girls room.

Okay, Ill sort you a re-fill on the Pepsi.

Slammin

Susan watched her date wiggle waddle across the restaurant before heading for the soft drinks machine. She re-filled the Pepsi and then reached into her pocket and produced three tablets. Checking nobody was watching she dropped them into the sugary drink and watched them dissolve. They were potent appetite stimulants. The kind power lifters used to keep eating big even after they were full. They took twenty minutes to kick in but Susan figured greedy Shannon would graze on the appetisers anyway and then pig out on the main. After that there was, of course, dessert.

With a smile she watched Shannon return and get back to drinking her Pepsi. 

This Pepsi tastes kinda weird said Shannon.

I can get you another? 

Its okayjust kinda extra sugary I guess.

The appetisers arrived and were put in the center of the table. As expected Shannon dug in; she couldnt resist nachos or loaded potato skins. Besides, even after her moms pecan pie she was feeling hungry. Shannon hadnt planned to pig out in front of Susan but with the delicious appetisers and her hunger she couldnt resist. Before long the two starters were gone; with Shannon eating the lions share.

You enjoyed those? asked Susan, with a raised eyebrow.

Totally!!!

Whats your favourite food?

I totally adore ice cream gushed Shannon.

They do amazing sundaes here.

No way am I gonna want one after all weve ordered laughed Shannon.

Susan smiled. She was now talking about we ordered the massive amount of food. Clearly Miss Piggy was feeling peckish. They continued to talk whilst the plates were taken away and they waited for their mains. Shannon had another re-fill of Pepsi. To her surprise she was also still hungry. She could feel her stomach was full and pushing out over the waistband of her jeans but she still had the hunger pangs. As time ticked by she started wishing the restaurant wasnt so busy and she could get her burger quicker. Susan had order some chicken crispers so she could have a few of those as well? 

When the mains arrived Shannon gulped down her burger and fries like a football lineman bulking up for the team. Her big brown eyes were glazed over and she felt dazed; hungry as hell but stuffed full. She took one of Susans chicken crispers.

Oh my God gasped Shannon as she surveyed the fried chicken.

You okay? asked Susan.

Im (munch) like sooo (gulp) full but (munch) totally starvin

You can have my fries and finish the chicken.

Reaching across Susan tipped her fries on Shannons plate and the crispy fried chicken. Blondie didnt protest. Embarrassed she just dug in. Shed wanted to create a good impression with sexy Susan but the hunger pangs were intense. Long ago Shannon Hall had lost the ability to resist her urges. Rapidly the remains of the fries and chicken crispers disappeared down fat Barbies gullet. 

Oh shit groaned Shannon. Her face flushed from all the food and embarrassment. Unbelievably she was still kinda hungry.

That was sooooo sexy whispered Susan.

What?

Watching you chow down is a hot. You fancy ice cream?

Ummmm

Ill order you a sundae or we can head back to my place. Hubbys on an oil platform in the Gulf and the kids are out so we can relax in the hot tub and Ive a fridge full of amazing ice creams.

Shannon, slightly dazed from the food, considered the option. This was like going to a guys place after meeting in a bar. Her own husband was stopping over in Sweetwater that night and her kids were with her mom. With a nervous smile Shannon said:

Sounds coolwhere do you live?

Follow me.

After paying for the food Susan headed out into the lot. Shannon struggled to follow on. One hand on her belly she groaned and wiggle waddled to her SUV. Despite a packed to bursting gut she still felt hungry. On top of that she was excited. Susan really was into her. A hot tub and a night together was going to be hot. With an effort Shannon hauled herself up into her Tahoe, popped open the top button on her jeans and let her belly hang. 

*ILLUSTRATION*

http://fav.me/d53sf15

Turning on the engine she put the SUV into drive and followed Susans Mustang out of the lot. Grabbing her cell phone she keyed Susans number in from speed dial.

Hey Suzie said Shannon I gotta call at the Stop N Go to get some Zantac or Im gonna have killer friggin heart burn.

Okay babe. Dont want anything to curb your appetite.

Youre totally a feeder! laughed Shannon.

A mile or so on and Susans Mustang pulled into the Stop N Go lot. She hit the brakes and watched Shannon head for the drive thru lane. Susan let her mind wander to the night ahead; ice cream, the hot tub and night with the hottest porker in town.

I want a pack of Zantac said Shannon at the drive thru window.

What happened? Looks like ya swallowed a basketball said Cheryl with an eye to the blondes bulging middle.

Fuck you Cheryl pouted Shannon and get me the Zantac.

What flavour do ya want?

Whatever.

Dutifully, with Terry now watching her, Cheryl produced a pack of Zantac. It was the end of her shift and she didnt want another bust up. Barely looking at it Shannon handed over a $10 bill and took the change. Dealing with Cheryl and her bad attitude wasnt on her to do list at that moment. Ice cream and a hot tub with sexy Susan worked for Shannon. Cheryl was just a washed up, past her prime loser who didnt figure into anything. She gunned the gas and headed out of the drive thru.

From inside the Stop N Go Cheryl Riggins frowned. She could see Susan Richardson in her Mustang out in the lot and she watched them both leave together. No doubt those two were meeting up for something. Acting on impulse Cheryl clocked out and ran to her Focus. Hitting the gas she set off in pursuit. Something juicy had to be going on. It just had to be!

Skidding the tires Cheryl set off in hot pursuit. The aging Ford was hardly an ideal pursuit car but luck was on her side. She made out the taillights of her marks vehicles stopped at the railroad crossing. A huge Union Pacific freight train hauling a mile long mixed load of grain hoppers and oil tanks was slowly trundling past. Cheryl stopped behind Shannons Tahoe and waited. It was dark outside but the roads were quiet. Cheryl was hoping fat Shannon wouldnt be checking her mirrors. Eventually the freight train passed and the convoy of three moved forward. Keeping her distance Cheryl followed them onto the highway back into town. She followed as they braked and turned left onto Lone Star Drive. It was a quiet side road with a collection of six large homes set in their own grounds and a million miles from Cheryls own apartment overlooking the Greyhound bus depot. 

Slowing further Cheryl watched her two marks stop in front of the house. With a smile she watched Susan kiss Shannon, take a squeeze of her fat ass and lead her into the house. There was no mistaking the body language; something was going on.

Paydirt!!! cackled Cheryl.

Watching the big house Cheryl schemed. She knew Susan Richardson had a rich husband who ran big oil rigs and made a fortune. Her house was far bigger than what some regional vice president at Texas Bank could afford. That in turn meant he was away from home months on end. Could Susan be playing around? Maybe Susan had something going on with fat Shannon? Stranger things had happened. From the kiss and squeeze on the doorstep Cheryl, a world expert on extra marital affairs, doubted they were going to watch a movie.

Another idea popped into her head. This was a small town and Susan Richardson would pay to keep any affair secret  particularly an affair with another married woman. Could she had a money making opportunity on her hands? Working two jobs and barely making minimum payments on her credit cards Cheryl was getting desperate. Once again she looked up at the big house. It was set some distance away from the road. Maybe she could check it out? Watch Susan and Shannon together and get a photo of the action with her cell phone?

Youd both pay me big time to keep your dirty little secrets safe!!!

Cheryl figured she could get good money out of Susan; the woman had a big profile round town and was rich. Shannon less so but Cheryl figured shed squeeze the fat bitch for every penny she had just to watch her squirm. 

Youll be servin me at the fuckin drive thru soon Shannon freakin Hall!!!!

With a wild look in her eyes Cheryl turned the engine off, opened the car door and began walking toward the big house. Like a rattlesnake slithering up on her prey she had a plan forming and was preparing for the kill. If Cheryl had been smarter shed have considered real life rattlesnakes. The Texas pandhandle, summer and at night there were real life rattlers slithering along and with their own eye on a kill.


----------



## samster (Jun 25, 2012)

*Chapter 4*


Cheryl circled around the perimeter of Susan Richardsons expansive home. Out on the edge of town there were no picket fences; just open country. Each step was carefully taken. Growing up in on the Texas panhandle and Cheryl had eventually considered the rattlers. She wasnt scared of them but last thing she wanted to do was step on one. Out there the snake could bite her and nobody would be around to call the ambulance. For a moment Cheryl questioned her actions. What would she really find out? She had no means or intention of actually breaking into the house. Was it just dumb curiosity? 

Working round the side of the house her eyes rested on the back yard. It was lit up by floodlights and was raised from the ground; a precaution against snakes and other critters. Cheryl paused and listened. It was quiet. She could hear two voices and a churning of water. A pool or hot tub? Carefully Cheryl moved forward. Moving closer she silently made her way to the raised backyard. There was a gap between the yard fence and the decking. Silently Cheryl moved closer and took a peek.

A cold smile curled on her lips. Susan Richardson and Shannon Hall were making out in the hot tub. 

Gotcha! said Cheryl to herself.

Their bodies were complete contrasts. Susan was tight and toned and in amazing shape for her age whilst Shannon was curvy, bloated and bulging. Whatever, the two seemed to be enjoying each other. An empty ice cream tub and a red bag were next to the pool. There was squeals and groans as the two women explored and dove in. Cheryl could make out Shannons big brown eyes bulging as Susan dove down between her fat thighs. 

Watching the scene Cheryl schemed. She had a dynamite piece of information but had no idea how to exploit it. Sure, she had her cell phone with its built in camera but at that distance at night the photo would be meaningless. With the yard layout it was impossible to get any closer whilst remaining unseen. If she burst in on the two love birds now they would likely call the cops and Cheryl would be arrested for home invasion. Blackmail was harder work than Cheryl had originally imagined.

Twenty minutes passed and Cheryl watched intently. It was kinda hot watching the two make-out. Susan had a kinky side and Shannon was squealing like a startled pig. Eventually Susan boosted Shannon out of the water, rolling the fat woman over so her belly rested on the edge of the pool and her big ass jutted out in the air like an exposed air balloon. Her butt cheeks were huge and fat like an over ripened pear. Susan slapped each ass cheek; causing a ripple than ran through Shannons porked up body. 

How much do you weigh? asked Susan.

Two forty gasped a breathless Shannon.

Its lucky for you I find hot, bitchy girls who let themselves get big and fat so sexy. Otherwise youd still be doing some crappy admin job like Cheryl Riggins or Id fire your fat ass for all the times youve lied to me.

Susan took a grip of Shannons love handles and pushed her further forward. Her ass jutted out even further and her legs remained spread. Susan reached over for the bag and took hold of a giant strap dildo. Moving in closer she buried her face into Shannons ass and licked around her hole whilst simultaneously strapping on the dildo. The fat MILF wriggled and groaned with pleasure. Her asshole was getting warm, moist and easy to penetrate. Looking forward Shannon had no idea about the dildo. She was just a fat, over indulged woman being pleasured.

Oh God Suzie, thats nice!

Have you ever mixed pleasure and pain?

Ummm

Cos Ive dreamt of pegging a fat porker like you.

Whhhaat?

Susan pushed the head of the dildo between Shannons fat buns. Then she pushed hard. Shannon screamed and almost shot a foot in the air as the huge dildo slammed into her asshole. Grabbing hold of her love handles Susan pulled her back. Her brown eyes bulging Shannon writhed as Susan pumped away behind her. Susan had stepped up her pumping action, her pelvis slamming into Shannons soft padding and sending the fat MILF rocking like a rolling stone. 

That was when Cheryl felt something cold, dry and scaly slithering over her foot. She froze and looked down. A rattler was slowly making its way over her foot. Natural instinct was to scream and kick the snake away. Growing up on a ranch and Cheryl knew that was the single dumbest thing to do. In seconds shed have a three foot long, pissed off rattler wrapped round her leg. Instead she had to be absolutely still. 

A cold smile curled round Cheryls lips. At three foot it was a small snake. Years back Cheryl had worked a summer on the snake farm. Ranchers gathered snakes there and got rid of them. Many times shed picked the snake up by its end and thrown them into a pit. She could pick this one up and throw it onto the decking? Thatd give the two cheating bitches a scare. If she got lucky the damn thing might bite Shannon Halls fat ass. 

In one rapid swoop Cheryl reached down, grabbed the snake, took hold and hurled it through the gap between the decking and the fence. As quickly as shed taken hold she released the startled snake and watched. Severely pissed off it didnt take the snake long to begin its distinctive rattling sound.

Susan and Shannon heard it at the same time.

Oh shit gasped Shannon.

Its a rattler!!! 

Dropping back into the pool Susan pulled the dildo out of Shannons ass and looked at the snake. How it had gotten up onto the decking she had no idea. One thing was for sure; it was there and fixing to start biting. If shed been a hero or truly cared about Shannon Hall, Susan would have waited. Instead she turned and ran like hell. Across the pool, jumping out of the water and through the glass doors and slammed them behind her. 

Susan!!! squealed a terrified Shannon.

Slower off the mark Shannon managed to push herself back in the pool. Gasping for breath the fat office Barbie doll surveyed the situation. The snake had moved round the pool after Susans exit and was now blocking the doors. That left a gap between the fence. She could throw her clothes over the fence, squeeze through, get dressed and get the hell out of Dodge. Shannon eyed the gap nervously. With her fattened up figure it would be a squeeze. For a brief moment she regretted every cheeseburger, extra portion of fries or piece of chocolate cake shed eaten over the years. 

*ILLUSTRATION:*

http://fav.me/d54x0po


Hauling her porked up body out of the pool was a battle. Gradually she made it, grabbed her clothes and hurled them over the fence and headed for the gap. There was no way fat Shannon was going to make it. With one eye on the snake she tried to squeeze through. The combination of her huge tits, fat ass and thick middle had Shannon stuck. Kicking and screaming she tried to pop herself through. The snake was looking her way. It had an evil look in its beady eyes.

Help!!!!! screamed Shannon.

For a moment Cheryl debated what to do. She was half tempted to leave Shannon stuck with the rattler but for all her many faults Cheryl was no murderer.

Shut up you stupid bitch snapped Cheryl.

What the fuck!!! Cheryl!!!!????!!!!

Shut up, youre pissing the snake off.

But

Shut the hell up!!

Shannon did as she was told. Then her situation hit home. She was buck naked, stuck in the fencing with Cheryl Riggins on one side and a rattlesnake on the other. 

Oh my God! gasped Shannon.

Damn it girl your all kinds of fat chuckled Cheryl.

Im stuck.

No shit laughed Cheryl.

What the hell are you doing here? asked Shannon.

Shut up!

Ya gotta help me!

Here.

Cheryl held out her hand. Shannon grabbed it. The two struggled for a moment before fat Shannon eventually popped out of the gap like a cork from a bottle. She flopped down on the ground with a thud. Cheryl stepped over her and grabbed the blondes clothes. A plan was forming in her head.

Gimme my freakin clothes!! snapped Shannon.

We gotta talk replied Cheryl.

Theres gonna be more snakes out here!!!

Ill follow you to your SUV.

I need my clothes!

You get them after we talk, fatso replied Cheryl.

For a moment Shannon considered her options. There werent many. Cheryl had her clothes and the key to her SUV was in her jeans pocket. Carefully the naked Shannon made her way around Susans house to her Tahoe. Cheryl pressed the key fob, the doors opened and the two women stepped in; Shannon in the drivers seat and Cheryl in the passenger. They slammed the doors shut. Cheryl passed across the key. Turning it rapidly Shannon gunned the gas and headed down the driveway. Safely on the road, away from the snake, she hit the brake. Slowly the situation dawned on her. She was sat naked, her fattened up body on show, with Cheryl sat next to her. After Susan and the dildo her ass hurt.

Damn now thats a sight thats gonna fix in my head cackled Cheryl your fat ass gettin fucked by Susan Richardson with a strap on! I mean damn it to hell!

Across from her Shannon couldnt think of anything to say. The situation was humiliating in the extreme. 

Ol Susan left you for dead with that rattler added Cheryl.

Fuckin bitch sighed a dejected Shannon.

Rapidly Cheryls plan was forming. Blackmail was still an option. Slowly her eyes moved away from Shannons bloated, naked body and around the SUV. It was a base model Tahoe, five years old with cloth seats and well used. The odometer had 85,000 on the clock. Way better than Cheryls crappy car but with Shannons junior manager salary, three kids and a husband with a blue collar job Cheryl guessed Shannon Hall was far from millionaire material. With her boob job and designer (if plus sized) clothes she obviously had expensive tastes. Maybe Cheryl had an unlikely ally?

You an me need to talk.

Gimme my clothes snapped Shannon.

Ask nicely.

Please give me my clothes.

Cheryl looked across. The blonde looked dejected and close to tears. No sensible negotiation was going to take place in that situation.

Drive me to my car.

Okay.

A mile along they stopped next to Cheryls battered Focus. As promised Cheryl handed across the clothes. Shannon grabbed them. After covering herself up Shannon said:

Dont tell anyone what ya saw. Im married and Ive got three kids and

That depends how our negotiations go tomorrow.

If ya want money Im kinda broke sighed Shannon.

I guessed thatbut Susan Richardsons loaded.

You want to blackmail her?

She deserves it.

But

She left you in the pool with a damned rattler said Cheryl.

Bitch!

Lets talk tomorrow.

Cheryl closed the door and walked over to her car. Hopefully that final comment would sink in with Shannon. There was a route to blackmailing Susan and Shannon was the route to the gold. To get the cash Cheryl needed a video; like the Kim Kardashian sex tape. With that she had the leverage; without it she had nothing. Then she could blackmail Susan Richardson. Thing was she needed Shannon onboard.

First job was to find out just how rich Susan Richardson was.


----------



## Ssaylleb (Jun 25, 2012)

Excellent! I loved the part of Shannon deliberating whether to go for the gap or not, and then of course her getting her fat ass stuck there


----------



## Richard1955 (Jun 28, 2012)

I love that Cheryl gets some measure of revenge for what Shannon had done to her - and that Susan simply fled. Your depiction of Susan-Shannon together - is great - very exciting!  Thanks!


----------



## samster (Jun 30, 2012)

*Chapter 5
*

The previous night had been the most painful, humiliating and downright low night of Shannon Hall’s life. In one evening she’d managed to get pegged by a giant dildo, attacked by a rattlesnake, gotten herself stuck in a fence and had Cheryl Riggins see the whole thing. After a slow morning at Texas Bank, Shannon headed out for her lunch. Normally she had lunch with her work buddies or met up with one of her sisters but that day she wanted a quiet dinner away from everyone. Wiggle waddling her way out of the bank entrance, into the lot the heat hit her. Summer on the Texas panhandle was a constant reminder to Shannon just how overweight she was. The heat made her shirt stick to her and just a short walk and sweat was building on her botoxed brow.

“Oh God its hot” groaned Shannon to herself.

Hauling herself up into her SUV Shannon drove a quarter a mile down Main Street and stopped outside Elmo’s Diner. She needed some comfort food and Elmo did the best burger in town. Squeezing into her booth Shannon placed her order, Elmo’s Classic Cheesburger and a Pepsi, and brooded. She was pissed at Susan Richardson for leaving her with the snake and scared as hell about what Cheryl Riggins had planned. Shannon knew Cheryl hated her and at that point the fattened up MILF knew she was vulnerable. She had a lot to lose. Unlike Cheryl she had a family and a decent job &#8211; it could all get blow out of the window.

Sipping on her Pepsi she looked up and watched a tall, buffed up guy enter Elmo’s. He had a square jaw, a buzz cut and was wearing a cheap suit. Despite her problems Shannon was sure he’d flashed her a smile and a wink. He took a booth across from Shannon. 

Then her cheeseburger arrived. It was stacked high and Shannon’s ultimate comfort food; one huge hamburger pattie, melted American cheese, onion rings and Elmo’s special sauce one the side. Simple but delicious. Shannon took a big bite and tasted the warm bun, the mellow flavour of the cheese and then the juicy buger. It was amazing! For a moment she forgot all about her problems. 

*ILLUSTRATION:*

http://fav.me/d55k7pl


Then she felt her heart sink. Cheryl Riggins had just stepped into Elmo’s.

Walking over Cheryl took a seat opposite Shannon.

“If I was your size I wouldn’t eatin’ that” began Cheryl.

Her mouth full of burger Shannon didn’t respond; instead she just glared. It was a different look to that she normally fired Cheryl Riggins. True, there was the usual cocky smirk there but there was also fear in those big brown eyes. For once Cheryl had the upper hand. It was time to play her cards.

“Read this” said Cheryl whilst placing a two page print out on the table.

It was a standard Texas Bank statement. Ten years working at the bank and Shannon skim read it in seconds. It was a saving account statement for Susan Richardson. Across a range of accounts it showed Susan held $200,000 in cash. The second page was Clinton Richardson’s account; he had over $1,000,000 in various accounts and investments. That was a considerable amount. Shannon thought back to Cheryl’s comments from the previous night, blackmail?

“You could get fired for looking these up” said Shannon.

“I didn’t” said Cheryl.

“Then who the hell did?”

“You did.”

“But…”

“I logged into your account. Frankly, if your dumb enough to use one of your kids names for a password you deserve it” cackled Cheryl.

“Oh shit” groaned Shannon.

“Yeah, your mine now. Hell, I might fuck you up the ass with a dildo.”

“Screw you Cheryl!”

“Calm down! Don’t want you havin’ a heart attack on me big girl! I’m gonna offer you a deal and you’ll make money out of it” said Cheryl.

Shannon didn’t respond. She just sat and waited.

“Okay” began Cheryl “I want to blackmail Susan. She’s got $200,000 in her account but her hubby’s way richer. I want Suzie babe to pay me that cash to keep her rich hubby from findin’ out she fucks fat blonde bimbo’s. All you do is get fucked.”

“I’m not a bimbo!” protested Shannon.

“I don’t give a shit what you think” replied Cheryl “what I need is for you to do as you’re told. Get back with Susan and I’m gonna film the whole thing. Then I confront Suzue babe and she pays up.”

“What do I get?”

“$25,000 and another sore asshole.”

Shannon shifted her weight. She was still very sore from the night before. The idea was bad but it would work. Shannon tried to work out the angles. She had no love for Susan Richardson so had no problem with screwing her out of the cash. Trusting Cheryl Riggins was, however, a giant leap of faith.

“How do I know I’ll get my money?” asked Shannon.

“You’re my insurance.”

“How?”

Cheryl rolled her eyes.

“Think about it whilst you finish your burger.”

Rising from her chair Cheryl left Shannon and walked out of Elmo’s. Shannon tried to think. Why would Cheryl have to pay her the $25,000? The cheeseburger was finished and she was picking on her fries when it hit. Cheryl needed her to keep quiet. If she’d taken $25,000 out of the deal no way in hell could Shannon ever talk about it to anyone; talk to the cops and she’d go down to the county jail with Cheryl Riggins. If Shannon didn’t get the money she would be straight over to the cops and Cheryl had no proof Shannon was involved in the blackmail. Next question Shannon had was is $25,000 enough? Cheryl needed her for the plan…a 50/50 split seemed fairer.

Then her mind moved on to the Burnett County Jail. That wouldn’t work out well for Shannon. She gulped down another handful of fries and tried to work out what to do. 


Detective Rick McCallum watched Shannon Hall leave Elmo’s.

He dumped a twenty on the table, his own cheeseburger half eaten, and followed on. His eyes fixed on the blonde’s tightly packed skirt. It was tan coloured and skin tight around her fat ass and then tapered in until it stopped mid thigh. That in turn squeezed her thighs together and forced an exaggerated wiggle that combined with her natural waddle. The skirt had a deep slit running along the back that was stretched to ripping point as if battled for real estate with those fat thighs. Rick smiled; he loved fat chicks who dressed like they still had it. 

His love of sexily dressed office porkers would normally have been enough reason to follow on but Rick had also overheard much of the conversation. A detective with the Texas State Investigators he could feel he had a case on his hands. The past her prime older woman called Cheryl was planning a criminal conspiracy with sinister intentions. She looked to be using knowledge of an affair to get the hot fattie to do her bidding with the reward of $25,000. With a career stuck in neutral this was just the sort of gold mine Rick was looking for.

Outside in the heat he watched Shannon get into her SUV. He memorised the number plate and got in his plain white TSI issue Chevrolet Impala. The plan was to follow on. He needn’t have bothered. The SUV pulled into the parking lot opposite Texas Bank. Rick smiled; it figured a porker like that, wearing that tight skirt wasn’t going to be doing much walking.

Pulling out his laptop Rick logged into the state’s database and keyed in the SUV’s number plate. It was registered to Brett and Shannon Hall of 1536 North Wells Street, Burnett, Texas. That was an easy identification. Next he searched the Texas Bank website &#8211; Shannon Hall was a Relationship Manager. There was nobody called &#8216;Cheryl’ listed on the Burnett branch staff list. He waited fifteen minutes and drove over to the bank. Now it was time for some digging. He knew Cheryl’s intentions but had no evidence anything had actually happen. To get clearance from his boss to investigate he needed something. 

Stepping into the branch Rick made a quick inventory. Shannon Hall was sat away from the main bank counter in a quiet corner consisting of three desks with a sign saying &#8216;Premier & Business Banking’ above it. Rick guessed she looked after rich guys and businesses. Hopefully his cheap WalMart suit wasn’t going to bust his game. Fixing a confident smile across his face he strode across the bank foyer.

“Hi” he said “I’m here to open an account.”

“Ummm…do you have an appointment?” asked Shannon.

“No but I’ve got $100,000 in this case” replied Rick, holding up his laptop case.

“For real?” gasped Shannon.

“You bet.”

“Take a seat and I’ll getcha sorted then” chirped Shannon.

“I’d rather talk someplace private.”

“I think all the meetin’ rooms are booked.”

“Then how about a coffee back at the diner?”

*ILLUSTRATION:*

http://fav.me/d55k80p

Shannon thought back to Elmo’s Diner. She recognised the guy from there. He’d smiled and winked at her. Was he hitting on her? He was good looking in a bulky, rough and ready kind of way. Shannon liked that look. With a cheap suit he sure didn’t look like a guy who deposited $100,000.

“I just got back off my lunch” said Shannon.

“You need to take a coffee break.”

“I have scheduled breaks. I can’t just take one.”

“This is important.”

“I’m married, dumb ass” said Shannon, holding up her wedding ring.

Sitting himself down Rick reached into his jacket pocket and passed across his TSI badge. Confused Shannon inspected it. Her flirty smile faded. Despite the logistics issues she was enjoying the attention. Back in her younger, slimmer days guys had walked in with all types of fake banking questions just to flirt with her. After her weight had ballooned that had dried up and this guy was a pleasant Oasis.

“I’m from the Texas State Investigation bureau” said Rick. 

“So ya don’t want to start up a new account?”

“No, I want to talk about the conversation you had with Cheryl back at Elmo’s.”

“Oh my God” gasped Shannon, her smile disappearing.

“What did you plan to spend the $25,000 on?”

“Oh my God” groaned Shannon again. At that moment she wanted to throw up her lunch. 

“We need to talk.”

“Oh my God!”

“When’s your next break?”

“Ummm…at three.”

“Okay, I’ll be waiting for you at Elmo’s.”

“Oh my God.”

Rick took back his badge and handed across his TSI card. Then he took one of Shannon’s business cards that were stacked on the desk. Rising from his chair Rick looked down at the terrified Relationship Manager. His eyes moved to her tits; they were huge and almost exploding out of her blouse. 

“Shame about you” he said.

“What?”

“Being married” said Rick with a wink.

Despite the situation Shannon smiled. The cop was hot. She watched him stroll across the bank and out into the heat. Maybe her situation had gotten better with the arrival of Detective Rick McCallum? Main thing was that Cheryl Riggins knew nothing about it.


Outside in the heat and Rick took a breath. He kept himself in good shape but the Texas summer was a reminder just how mortal he was. Every day the sun beat down from the electric blue sky and created a furnace like atmosphere. How the old time law men on horseback had dealt with it he had to wonder. Rick guessed they were simply tougher. Man adapts to his conditions and copes with it. Give a guy a car and air conditioning and he thinks it’s normal. Give him a horse and a saddle he rolls with that. 

He thought about Shannon Hall. Was she a good guy or bad guy? He figured her a dumb blonde who’d gotten mixed up in a jackpot. His target was Cheryl. Besides he had a taste for the larger lady and Shannon Hall was hot. At least in Rick’s book. Most guys would have said she needed a serious diet but Rick liked his ladies XL. He stopped by his Impala, opened the door and paused. He could hear a rapid tick tock of heels behind him. It wasn’t Shannon Hall’s wiggle waddle but a more athletic woman. That was okay with Rick &#8211; he could dig em big or small.

The woman with the heels was Tameron Carter. Rick soaked in her athletic figure shown off in a crisp, professional skirt suit. A real hottie.

“Howdy there, darlin’” he drawled.

“What do the police want with Texas Bank?” asked Tameron.

“Who says I’m a cop?”

Tameron rolled her eyes.

“Your look screams cop.  No normal guy would get a buzz cut like you got. And your stood next to a white, base model Impala with two giant radio antenna’s and government issue license plate…pretty freakin’ obvious to me.”

“Dang it, your not just a pretty face are you?”

“Are you being disrespectful because of my race or gender?”

Rick chuckled.

“No darlin’, I’m just a disrespectful kinda guy. It don’t matter what sex or colour you are…I’m just generally disrespectful.”

There was an awkward silence. There was only the background noise of cars, trucks and SUV’s working their way along Main Street. Tameron fixed the smart ass cop with her best evil eye and Rick just smirked back at her. It was an impasse. The question was who would flinch first. In the end it was Tameron.

“As the deputy manager here I want to know if your visit concerns the bank.”

Rick rested back on his car and worked on his response. As a state investigator he had no reason to explain himself to some deputy bank manager. But she could be useful. He needed to know a few key pieces of information. This feisty little hottie could help him out.

“You got employees with the names Cheryl and Susan?”

“I need to see some ID.”

Reaching in his jacket pocket Rick handed it across. Tameron read it and passed it back.

“Susan Richardson is the regional vice president and Cheryl Riggins’ an admin clerk. Why?”

“How about Shannon Hall?”

“She’s a Relationship Manager. You were just talking to her.”

“Yeah, huge tits” chuckled Rick.

“And a peanut sized brain” added Tameron.

“I figured that one out too” 

“Great work for a trained investigator. My tax dollars weren’t wasted on you.”

There was a flirtatious tone in Tameron’s voice. Detective Rick McCallum might be a disrespectful jerk but he was easy on the eye and was a challenge. Out on the Texas panhandle and Tameron had very limited interaction with the male population. They were all either meat headed football jocks, pencil necked loser professionals, wanna be cowboys or dumb ass losers. In Tameron's opinion.

“Tell you what” said Rick “I’m meetin’ Mrs Hall at Elmo’s at three to discuss my investigation. You can tag along too.”

“I don’t meet with disrespectful jerks.”

“It’s up to you.”

Rick lowered himself into the Impala, turned on the engine and pulled out onto Main Street. He checked out Tameron in the rear view mirror. A real babe and he liked the attitude. Rick would bet the farm she would be there at Elmo’s. Which was good because he didn’t fancy building an investigation around Shannon Hall; he needed somebody on the inside with a functioning brain.


----------

